# Dog burps smell like poo



## ajrimmer (Aug 11, 2013)

They have only smelt like this this evening (3/12/14), at first I thought he was just farting but it turns out the smell is when he is burping, he doesn't eat poo and as far as I'm aware he hasn't had anything he shouldn't (he does go in the long grass when I take him for a walk but I keep an eye on what he does cuz he will eat anything is he could). I have checked his mouth/teeth for anything in there but can't see anything, has anyone come across this with their dogs/pets or know what it could be? It really does stink and it's vile, it's never happened before :/


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

could be just an upset stomach.My boy oliver gets rancid breath every now and then as well.My vet told me that if it smells like a raw sewer to give him some pepsid and it usually helps.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

ajrimmer said:


> They have only smelt like this this evening (3/12/14), at first I thought he was just farting but it turns out the smell is when he is burping, he doesn't eat poo and as far as I'm aware he hasn't had anything he shouldn't (he does go in the long grass when I take him for a walk but I keep an eye on what he does cuz he will eat anything is he could). I have checked his mouth/teeth for anything in there but can't see anything, has anyone come across this with their dogs/pets or know what it could be? It really does stink and it's vile, it's never happened before :/


if its sudden and nothing else has changed i would suggest a vet check to make sure this is not a symptom of a underlying condition.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

What do you feed him?
I feed raw and I have noticed after mine have had raw chicken wings/legs occasionally when they burp a few hours later it does really smell rancid.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Any chance he's been finding choice little kitty truffles in the garden ? Mine love them but they're not very kissable afterwards !I usually given a squirt of dental spray .


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> Any chance he's been finding choice little kitty truffles in the garden ? Mine love them but they're not very kissable afterwards !I usually given a squirt of dental spray .


Exactly was going to say this - my dog has to be on lead in our garden as he loves eating out cats poo


----------

